# Can anyone identify this Shipping Company



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think that it is a British Company. I have tried all the companies starting







with the initial E.
Thanks in Advance
Malcolm


----------



## inandaship (May 5, 2007)

Malcolm K. said:


> View attachment 684126
> 
> 
> I think that it is a British Company. I have tried all the companies starting
> ...





Malcolm K. said:


> View attachment 684126
> 
> 
> I think that it is a British Company. I have tried all the companies starting
> ...


Could be Byron SS Co. Ltd. (M.Embiricos.) London


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Morning Malcolm,
Th Embiricos flag is the 'opposite'. On the sample shows a Maltese Cross.... white cross, + . The Embiricos flag is a St Andrew's Cross.... white cross, x . On the sample the disc is red with a white E. On Embiricos flag the disc is blue with a white E.

Here is the ss PATRIS showing on of the Embiricos funnel. As far as the rest of the funnel... with the buff base etc is the same.


Stephen


----------



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for your help. 
A friend asked me to identify these flags and funnels and No 2 was the only one I couldn’t find.
regards
Malcolm








No 1. Pacific Steam Navigation Company

No 2 

No3. Prince Line

No4 Royal Mail Lines

No5. British and African Steam Navigation Company

No6 David MacBrayne & Co

No7. United Fruit Company


----------

